# Tools that had me puzzled



## hobbit-hut (Dec 3, 2012)

[attachment=14300]Anyone reconize what these tools are used for ?


----------



## Twig Man (Dec 3, 2012)

Lowell, These look to be some heavyduty wood scorps. scorps are used to scrape wood out of bowls , canoes, or whatever you need wood scooped out of LOL


----------



## Kevin (Dec 3, 2012)

And built to stand a lot of abuse! The purpleheart handle confuses me why is it still purple? You must have recently taken it apart and put back together? PH retains it's color well but not like that. Other tool looks like white oak. The knob ends . . . . well that a WAG looks like lead on the WO and some kind of burl on the PH.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 3, 2012)

These handles were both just made and fitted for these tools. I just learned about this. The tools are what used to be used for CAT FACEING which used to be done alot here in Florida. Cat faceing is a process where pitch or resin is removed from the pine trees for turpintine and ship Building. Men that did that all day for 12 hours must of had arms like Popeye. Some people are really getting into this history and want tools refitted. If there is any handle left it's rotten thru and thru.


----------



## jteagle6977 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hobbit they used those to cut the outter bark out of the way to get to the inner bark of pines. The cuts would be v-shaped then they would take flashing to make trough under the cuts. There would be about 6 cut and troughs lined up and the sap would run into a bucket. I know in the early 70s there was still areas between Sarasota and Myakka City you could see what remained from the old turpintine days. 
My dad has told about that and digging lighter stumps. They would load rail cars after rail cars with stumps that were shipped to Savannah, Ga. To a place I think it was Hercules Powder Co. and they would make everything from high $ facial power to TNT out the stumps. John


----------



## Twig Man (Dec 4, 2012)

Cool tool where did you get them?


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 4, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> Cool tool where did you get them?



A customer goes up above Alanta Ga. and gets them from someone that has a lot of them. He keeps bringing them down and haveing handles made. He is talking about haveing a desplay case made to show them off. There is a whole groupe of people involved that get excited about the tools the history.


----------



## Twig Man (Dec 4, 2012)

hobbit-hut said:


> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> > Cool tool where did you get them?
> ...



I would be one of those folks LOL


----------

